# Another.... I Told you so with the ACA...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will post two articles then we can discuss.... But this is what is happening across the country.

From my local paper in Rochester mn....



> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) - The number of Minnesotans who have health insurance is rising but so is the number of state residents struggling to pay their medical bills, a newspaper reported Sunday.
> 
> A Star Tribune (http://strib.mn/1LMb5wF ) analysis of court records finds in the past year, Minnesota's main hospital and clinic groups filed nearly 9,000 lawsuits against people with large or long-standing medical debts. That's a sharp increase since 2005.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Atricle # 2.... local paper.... Talks about doing away with the state exchange.



> Political Notebook: Is it time to dump MNsure?
> 
> Posted: Monday, July 27, 2015 7:05 am
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Discussion....

Article # 1.... talks about high deductible plans that are apart of the "ACA" and what makes the plans more "affordable".

Now people are not able to pay those high deductibles. So people are going into collections. How is this affordable healthcare?? How will the companies adjust premiums to make up for these loses... RAISE PREMIUMS.

This was all talked about when we were debating this bill back in 2008. Now the chickens are coming to roost.

Article # 2.... Talks about how MN is talking about getting rid of the state exchange because it isn't staying afloat and having many glitches. It is failing in the eyes of many people. So they say let the federal government run it and since the subsities are legal by the federal government and the "win" that the democrats are toting by the Supreme Court... Lets look at this...

The purpose of the "ACA" back when it was rammed down our throat was that the federal government was there as a guide but all of the responsibility was going to be on the States and the State run exchanges. So the federal government wouldn't be "taxing" or "funding" for this bill. It will be self sufficient....

HMMMMMMM.....

How can this be now that many states are showing that they can't set up these exchanges and are losing money. They need help from the Federal government. Or they will dissolve the exchanges and put the people on the federal exchange.

Again this was debated back in 2008 by many of us who saw the writing on the wall and didn't believe the BS..... again... look what is happening....hmmmmm.

So now states will put people on the federal exchange.... those people will need the subsidies.... WHERE WILL THAT MONEY COME FROM????? Borrow from China... Oh wait... they are not looking too good right now economicly.... Europe... Oh wait... Greece is making a mess out of that....WHERE????

People... you need to talk with your elected officials. This is all a huge deal along with the rise in min wages. What do you think that will do to the costs of medical services.... Costs keep going up....and our debt keeps rising.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Part of the liberal success is how they name things. They call themselves progressive, but they are progressive like a cancer. They called Obamacare the affordable care act. Anyone with an IQ higher than the average door knob should have known this was not true. All indications were it would be impossible even if Obama did claim the average family would save $2500. If any of you saved $100 let us know.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman.... The only way it is AFFORDABLE is with subsidies. So again... the government is robbing peter to pay paul. So again taking money from the middle class (majority of the tax payers) and redistributing it.

I hate to be correct. Remember when I made these predictions during the debate on this subject I said that we will be in a world of hurt if the predictions come true.... So I hope I am done with the "i told you so".... because we will be back in a recession very soon, high taxes, etc.

They need to take the good of this bill (accountability for everyone, more performance based payment system, etc) and scrape the rest or revamp it. The major thing they need to add in is tort reform. But again 90% of the elected officials were lawyers and why would a lawyer want tort reform. Many made a living off of suing hospitals and insurance companies.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I hate to be correct. Remember when I made these predictions


Yes I do. You and I made some of the same predictions (don't remember exactly what) and nearly all have come true. The only thing I was wrong about is America being stupid enough to elect Obama. The liberal Washington wannabe barista was right about Obama being elected. He was wrong about everything else. Well, maybe he was right about Obamacare passing, but he may have been gone by then. Couldn't wait for the freebees so off to Canada I guess. :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is funny how he was so persistence that we were crazy and wrong in everything we said. he argued that what we were saying was "the sky is falling" and Totally insane. The sad part is I don't think he ever has really worked a day in his life. What I mean by that is worked where he needed to crunch numbers, make payroll, make finance decisions, etc. The nuts and bolts of every corporation or business.

Because if people have done this. They will see how the numbers didn't add up with what was rammed down our throats. I mean first the numbers they were saying.... 50,0000 uninsured.... then it was 30,000.... then back to 40,000... then 20,000. Never a direct or consistant number. I mean how can data be accurate when these numbers weren't. Red Flag # 1.

So adding 50,000 new people who couldn't afford insurance into the insurance pool. Now if they had pre-existing conditions (which again was a good part of the law making them insurable).... how will that lower insurance costs? You are inserting "premium sucking" events into the pool. Dr. visits, needed medication, needed procedures, etc. So premiums would go up across the board... Remember insurance is spreading the risk cost with many. Lower the risk less in premiums... higher the risk... more in premiums. It is putting HIGH RISK people into the insurance pool. RED FLAG # 2

The insurance exchanges will be run and funded by the States. They will be self sufficient and not need federal aid.....hmmmm...... many states were running in the red or just breaking even. RED FLAG # 3

Along with not needing federal aid.... SUBSIDIES WERE PAID BY THE FEDERAL GOVERMENT..... so how will it not need federal assistance when the subsidies that make insurance cheaper are coming from the Federal Government.... that was liberal thinking all over it....A complete contradiction.... RED FLAG # 4

I could go on and on. Like I said our predictions were easy to spot right away with just a little forward thinking. My only hope is people will finally see the light. But I know it is falling on deaf ears. Some on this site agree with me and some who even debated for the bill are starting to see the light on how this bill was a bad idea.

It was too big, too broad, and now will fail because of it and bring down our nation with it. It should have been taken in baby steps instead of going on emotion because Kennedy died and that was one thing he always pushed for.... so many voted on emotion instead of common sense (other elected officials).

Oh well enjoy the summer, catch fish and get your bows and guns tuned in for the fall. It will be here sooner than we know it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It is funny how he was so persistence that we were crazy and wrong in everything we said. he argued that what we were saying was "the sky is falling" and Totally insane. The sad part is I don't think he ever has really worked a day in his life. What I mean by that is worked where he needed to crunch numbers, make payroll, make finance decisions, etc. The nuts and bolts of every corporation or business.


Everyone assumed he was a programmer because he worked at Microsoft. A highway patrol drop out to programmer, or a night watch man? I suppose there can be some intelligent people out there who are naïve. Whatever the reason we sure got a piece of work in the white house thank to all these brilliant people. Errr I mean freeloaders.


----------

